# Bought the wife something nice today



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I figured it was time I bought my beautiful and loving wife something so when I saw this guy today I knew she would love it. She has always loved the colorful little Christmas tree worms and has a few that are very small already. There was not much small about this fellow so now she has him in her tank and loves him.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wow looks like a double headed feather duster!


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

those are cool! how big are they?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Inch and a half at least.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice, reefneck. I love those christmas tree worms.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like another great find there.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

yea, those are nice. Ive been waiting and hoping for a year and a half for them to come on my list, but nope.


----------

